# How many MLCC for a gram?



## cmiller92 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hello everyone, just have a quick question. How many MLCC capacitors does it take to weight a gram (Size 1206). I would do this easy task myself but I am still bound to the desert for another month.

Thanks for anyone that takes the time to read this and answer.


----------



## necromancer (Mar 24, 2014)

cmiller92 said:


> Hello everyone, just have a quick question. How many MLCC capacitors does it take to weight a gram (Size 1206). I would do this easy task myself but I am still bound to the desert for another month.
> 
> Thanks for anyone that takes the time to read this and answer.




are you talking about these ?

http://uk.farnell.com/johanson-dielectrics/102r18n470jv4e/mlcc-1206-np0-1000v-47pf/dp/1886036RL


you will be hard pressed to find the weight unless it is of a packaged amount

i may have some laying around, will try to get it weighed for you

(there is a $29.95 charge  ) just joking


----------



## joubjonn (Mar 24, 2014)

They come in so many different sizes. What size are you looking for? I have about a pound of them. All different sizes.


----------



## etack (Mar 24, 2014)

A 1206 that has a (T) dimension of .5mm will weigh around 0.00125g each.

Eric


----------



## cmiller92 (Mar 24, 2014)

Thank you for all the replies.

Necromancer, if you would weight some out that would be wonderful, even though I looked through some data sheets it's always better to have solid numbers in front of you, $29.95 huh, still cheaper than a assay. :lol: 

Joubjohn, I am referring to the 1206 size just for a reference, I don't need any buddy, just trying to get some numbers. Thank you anyway!

Eric, how did you get that number? I am not trying to disprove you, just wanting to get some solid info. I googled "weight mlcc 1020" and here is a link I found that stated weight was 0.000034 KG, of course when we translate that to grams it is 0.034g. http://uk.farnell.com/kemet/c1206c104k5ractu/cap-mlcc-x7r-100nf-50v-1206/dp/1414715

*Edited to fix link*


----------



## joubjonn (Mar 25, 2014)

don't worry I wasn't selling any 
those are for one day when I think I can get that palladium out !
spent too much time removing them


----------



## necromancer (Mar 25, 2014)

i don't have any mlcc (thought i did), well i do but only the ones with the gold ends.


----------



## etack (Mar 25, 2014)

cmiller92 said:


> Thank you for all the replies.
> 
> Eric, how did you get that number? I am not trying to disprove you, just wanting to get some solid info. I googled "weight mlcc 1020" and here is a link I found that stated weight was 0.000034 KG, of course when we translate that to grams it is 0.034g. http://uk.farnell.com/kemet/c1206c104k5ractu/cap-mlcc-x7r-100nf-50v-1206/dp/1414715
> 
> *Edited to fix link*



I get MLCCs a lot the number I gave you is a base number for the 1206 @ .5mm thick (T) 12mm X 06mm X 0.5mm= 0.00125g each with that number you then can figure out what other thicknesses would be.


Eric


----------



## cmiller92 (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks Eric, and my bad about mixing numbers, did not even see that I messed that up.


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 26, 2014)

etack said:


> cmiller92 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for all the replies.
> ...


1206 isn't mm, it's inches.


Wikipedia said:


> 1206 (3216 metric): 3.2 mm × 1.6 mm (0.126 in × 0.063 in)


That gives a density of 0.034 g / (0.078 x 0.32 x 0.16 ) = 8.5 g/cm3 density which is reasonable.
And for the original question as how many, 1/0.034 = 29.4 MLCC:s per gram of this model. There is nothing that specifies the thickness and that can vary a lot between different makers, capacitance and voltage rating.

Göran


----------



## etack (Mar 26, 2014)

Well It looks like I buggered that all up anyhow I think you number is still to high.

But I did find this for you to read. http://d0server1.fnal.gov/users/bagby/www/L1_Cal/ORC_Docs/Final_Orc/TAB_CAPS/TAB_MAT_DECLARATION.pdf

Eric


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 26, 2014)

Interesting read Eric, inner electrodes varies from 2% to 20% of the device weight. Also interesting fact in that PDF is that in the components described there were no precious metals in the electrodes and that there now even exists MLCCs with copper in the inner layers, not only nickel.

If my numbers were high it's because it was based on the data from farnell. If they have the weight wrong it would skew the density. The weight was only stated on their webpage and not in the data sheet. The dimensions were taken from the data sheet.

Göran


----------



## cmiller92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks for that document Eric, I like finding out the different dielectrics constitute a different thickness in the electrode, very hand information.

Goran, thank you for the formula for the weight. I have seen that a lot of newer MLCCs are made with BME (base metal electrode) vs NME/PME (noble metal electrode/precious metal electrode), when trying to figure whether one is BME or NME the data sheets and just plain google come in handy. It also means that I would never buy the MLCC lots of eBay people are selling for scrap because you have no idea what type they are.


----------



## necromancer (Mar 26, 2014)

i buy caps from these guys, lots of info if you have a P/N

http://www.newark.com/?CMP=KNC-G-BRND-Newark&mckv=s5loGeYjk|pcrid|38637418461|plid|


----------

